# Some bucktails



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Here are few bucktails that should be seeing some water soon.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Loof nice. If I was a ski, I'd give them a chomp...


----------



## labman (Sep 13, 2008)

those look real good,you ought to send me the two on the right and let me try them out for you. ha ha ha,good luck they should catch something.


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

nice looking bucks marshall...

Have you had better luck with double's or singles in ohio?

I've caught mine all on singles.


----------



## cincy-angler (Mar 27, 2007)

Those are really nice looking! Where do you get your components from? I would love to learn to make bucktails.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

I get most of the materials from Jannsnetcraft. The bigger blades I got from the muskyshop. The flashabou material is actually Christmas tinsel I got from walmart. It's pretty heavy duty stuff and after Christmas they have it on sale for like 2 bucks.

I have never even had a follow on a double blade bucktail. All the fish so far have been on singles.


----------

